

Interesting papers from NIPS 2014 - nl
http://nicklothian.com/blog/2014/12/22/interesting-papers-from-nips-2014/

======
nl
When I said the approach on "Deep Learning for Answer Sentence Selection" is
weird, I didn't mean it was bad. It clearly works! But it isn't exactly the
first thing that jumps to mind when thinking of ways to approach the problem
either.

